# GPU-Z on S3 Graphics Chrome 440/430 Series



## duke (Mar 26, 2008)

Dear Sir,
    When I run the GPU-Z on S3 Graphics Chrome 440/430 Series, I got two error messages:











    I wan't to know how I can remove these error messages and recognize s3 adapter correctly?

Thanks,
Duke


----------



## Solaris17 (Mar 27, 2008)

S3 will be available in later GPU-Z releases it currently does not support it however S3 has contacted w1zzard and they are currently working together to add support for S3 in gpu-z future releases keep tab on the GPU-Z beta threads for more information.

if i were to take a guess id say a couple more weeks ATM not sure if S3 has to send hom a tester card b4 he can figure it out but it would probably speed the process up..however if you can submit a bios dump contact w1zzard and give them to him it may help


----------



## duke (Mar 27, 2008)

Thanks for your help!


----------

